# Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?



## Marvin-2908 (13. November 2011)

Hallo!
Ich suche schon seit einiger zeit eine karpfenrute für fortgeschrittene. Im moment fische ich die fox worrior-s.
Was haltet ihr denn von Anaconda ruten? Ich habe jetzt bereits viel über diese ruten gelesen und die sollen ja laut aussagen vieler karpfenangler recht gut sein.
Was könnt ihr über ruten von JRC und Proligic sagen?
Es ist wirklich schwierig eine gute Karpfenrute zu finden=) Der Preis sollte nicht über 130€ gehen.
Ich danke euch schon einmal für eure unterstützung


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Hi #h

evt. wäre das was für dich :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228262

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Marvin-2908 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Es sollten schon neue ruten sein=)
Mich würde interessieren, was ihr von anaconda haltet?=)


----------



## YdeeS (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Sorry aber wenn du Ruten für Fortgeschrittene suchst, werden deine 130€ pro Rute nicht ganz langen. Desweiteren würde ich dabei von Marken wie Anaconda, Prologic und JRC abraten, das sind nicht grade Hersteller die für guten Rutenbau bekannt sind.

Mitlerweile gibt es auch von den führenden Rutenherstellern wie Century, Harrison, Free Spirit oder Greys erschwingliche Ruten für Fortgeschrittene im 150-200 € Bereich.

Ich würde empfehlen noch ein bischen zu sparen und dann Ruten zu kaufen die wirklich merklich besser sind als deine Warrior Stecken.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Es sollten schon neue ruten sein=)




selber Schuld


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren woran man eine "karpfenrute für fortgeschrittene" erkennt bzw. welche Mermale die aufweist.


----------



## Aalbrötchen (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Die ´´Chub outkast`` ist eine, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gute rute. man bekommt sie teilweise für 80-100 Euro.
Guck dir am besten noch den test auf youtube.com an. (unter chub outkast test)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk
viel Glück noch beim weiteren suchen. #h#6


----------



## barschkönig (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Karpfenrute für Fortgeschrittene: Top:m


----------



## allrounder11 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn du Ruten für Fortgeschrittene suchst, werden deine 130€ pro Rute nicht ganz langen. Desweiteren würde ich dabei von Marken wie Anaconda, Prologic und JRC abraten, das sind nicht grade Hersteller die für guten Rutenbau bekannt sind.
> 
> Mitlerweile gibt es auch von den führenden Rutenherstellern wie Century, Harrison, Free Spirit oder Greys erschwingliche Ruten für Fortgeschrittene im 150-200 € Bereich.
> 
> Ich würde empfehlen noch ein bischen zu sparen und dann Ruten zu kaufen die wirklich merklich besser sind als deine Warrior Stecken.


|good:


----------



## dinasch83 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Aalbrötchen schrieb:


> Die ´´Chub outkast`` ist eine, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gute rute. man bekommt sie teilweise für 80-100 Euro.
> Guck dir am besten noch den test auf youtube.com an.unterchub outkast test)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk
> viel Glück noch beim weiteren suchen. #h#6



Meine Rede,
ich angle damit seit ca.4 Jahren mit den Outkasts und meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Ruten überhaupt. 
Gesehen habe ich die auch schon im Angebot für 64,99€.
Lass dich nur nicht vom Preis täuschen, die ist wirklich gut und das Design stimmt auch.


----------



## Lupus (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Oh man oh man ich muss mich wieder sehr wundern.....|bigeyes hab ich das richtig verstanden?
*Du* suchst für *dich* eine Karpfenangelrute für Fortgeschrittene?? Und du kannst diese nicht selbst erkennen.....Und das machst du ohne eine einzige Spezifikation zu nennen...

Um nochmal einen Vergleich zu benutzen...es kommt mir so vor als würde ein Führerscheininhaber nach einem Rennwagen fragen (wer will denn kein cooles Auto haben) ohne zu sagen ob ein DTM-, Formel 1- oder Rally-Rennen bewältigt werden soll!

Mal abgesehen davon bin ich mir ganz ganz ganz sicher das die allermeisten Angler dir eh keine objektiven Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Ruten benennen können! (Abgesehen vom Katalogtext)

Bitte versteh das nicht als persönlichen Angriff, sich als fortgeschritten zu bezeichnen und nicht das passende Gerät wählen zu können passt irgendwie nicht ganz!

Vielleicht hab ich auch etwas falsch verstanden???

Gruß
Lupus|wavey:


----------



## Andal (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

If you go to buy a carprod for runnaways, first drink a coffee to go!

Oh mein Gott, ein Trööt zum davonlaufen!


----------



## punkarpfen (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Nettes Thema. |supergri
Eine neue Rute bis 130 Euro wird nicht viel besser sein, als deine Warrior. Gebraucht bekommt man da schon mit etwas Glück Ruten für Fortgeschrittene, wenn nicht sogar für Profis! 
Da ich keine Informationen zu deiner Angelei habe, gebe ich dir folgenden Tipp: 
Im Winter folgt bei den Herstellern der Modellwechsel und die Auslaufmodelle sind günstig zu haben.


----------



## Cyprinoid (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Welche ansprüche stellst du denn an die ,,Rute für Fortgeschrittene``?

Ein paar Info´s zu deiner Fischerei wären sehr hilfreich.....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Eine neue Rute bis 130 Euro wird nicht viel besser sein, als deine Warrior. Gebraucht bekommt man da schon mit etwas Glück Ruten für Fortgeschrittene, wenn nicht sogar für Profis!


So. Jetzt mal Klartext: Was ist eine Karpfenrute für Fortgeschrittene bzw. für Profis und welche Eigenschaften weist diese auf?


----------



## Döbeldepp (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Beißen den da jetzt auch nur Profi(Big)fische |kopfkrat

Also ich hatte letztens ne Fox FX vom Angelkollegen in den Händen, Hammerdesign und super Aktion. Leider um die 250 Teuro. Das nen ich nen Stecken für Fortgeschrittene.

Petri


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Ich glaube hier verstehen mich ein paar leute falsch:c
Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, welche rute ihr empfehlen könnten, wo ihr vielleicht auch ein paar erfahrungen gemacht habt.
Vielleicht ein paar Infos über den Blank, rückgrad und aktion.....
Ienfach mal ein paar erfahrungen nennen. Glaubt ihr echt der Fisch merkt das, wenn da eine 300€ teuere liegt oder eine 50€ rute?
Ich will einfach nicht mehr wie 130€ ausgeben für eine Rute!
Hat jemand von euch die karpfenruten von daiwa?
Ich fische meinstens im Altrhein und die fische liegen meisten so um die 15-20kg!

lg marvin


----------



## Brucky86 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Leider kann ich zu den Daiwa Ruten keine Auskunft geben aber ich kann dir auf alle Fälle die "*Greys Prodigy SX*" empfehlen. 
Die sind von der Verarbeitung her echt Super und haben eine gute Aktion.
Hab diese Ruten selbt 2 Jahre gefischt und war damit sehr oft am Wasser und es gab nie Probleme #6

gruß


----------



## carphunter386 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Ich fische meinstens im Altrhein und die fische liegen meisten so um die 15-20kg!
> 
> lg marvin



Sorry,aber wenn dein Schnitt bei 15-20 kg liegt halte ich mich direkt mit Tipps zurück !
Solche Fische als Schnitt anzugeben lässt darauf schließen,dass du dann doch mehr Ahnung als die meisten von uns haben solltest.

Zu den Ruten kann ich dir nur folgendes sagen : Die Outcast ist keine schlechte Rute für ihr Preissegment und für 80-90 € sicherlich unschlagbar.
Soll es dann doch etwas besseres sein kann ich dir nur zu Greys X-Flite 50 Plus raten.Vor allem wenn du viel am Fluss fischst und die Bleigewichte doch etwa größer ausfallen dürfen.
Fische die Stecken in 3 lbs und werfe im Schnitt um die 140 gr. !
Absolute Weitwurfgeschosse zum guten Preis.
Dafür haste aber im Nahbereich und beim Drill kleinerer Karpfen nicht den Spaß wie mit anderen Ruten.
Zusätzlich wür dich dir empfehlen dir mal die Sportex Specimen Carp und die Berkley B2 anzuschauen.Die Sportex liegt ja fast in deinem Budget und ist von der Aktion her eine absolut geile Rute (fast voll parabolisch ).
Die Berkley B2 hingegen ist von der Optik und vor allem wegen ihrer Wufeigenschaften sehr intressant.Der schnelle Blank bringt selbst kleine Gewichte ( 84 gr. ) auf eine beachtliche Weite.

Hoffe ich konnte dir wenisgtens einw enig helfen udn du verrätst uns mal wie du dieses Durchschnittsgewicht fängst !


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



christian36 schrieb:


> So. Jetzt mal Klartext: Was ist eine Karpfenrute für Fortgeschrittene bzw. für Profis und welche Eigenschaften weist diese auf?


#h Es ist absoluter Murks. Die Bezeichnung Fortgeschrittener oder Profi ist nicht zutreffend. Ganz im Gegenteil: Produkte wo mit "Profiqualität" o.Ä. geworben wird, sind meist Schrott.
Der TE möchte sich rutentechnisch verbessern, was auch OK ist. Wirklich große Sprünge kann man aber bei dem Budget nicht machen, bzw. man wird kaum einen spürbaren Unterschied feststellen können. Die Warrior ist ja keine schlechte Rute und man kann mit ihr ordentlich werfen und drillen.
Welche Rollen sind denn an den Ruten? Was erhoffst du dir von neuen Ruten (weiter werfen, weniger Aussteiger)?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> #h Es ist absoluter Murks. Die Bezeichnung Fortgeschrittener oder Profi ist nicht zutreffend. Ganz im Gegenteil: Produkte wo mit "Profiqualität" o.Ä. geworben wird, sind meist Schrott.


Du hast Doch mit "Ruten für Fortgeschrittene und Profis" angefangen.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Nö, der TE.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Ihr könnt ja gerne mal meine hompage besuchen, da seht ihr die fische

http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/

Die sportex gefällt mir sehr gut und ich lese hier auch nur gutes=)


----------



## 911 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Also jetz mal ehrlich: mit teuren pseudo-professionellen Ruten fängt man auch nicht besser. Und die Zahl der Aussteiger wird auch nur geringfügig abweichen. Beim Werfen, wenns in den 100m Bereich geht, macht der Blank schon was aus. 
IMO werden Greys, Century, etc. hauptsächlich wegen der Optik gekauft und weil Karpfenangler sich bestätigt fühlen, wenn sie teure Produkte angeln und von anderen Anglern bestaunt werden. Man sieht es immer wieder hier im Forum, wenn es Threads wie "Zeigt her euer Tackle" gibt. Natürlich gibt es auch teure Produkte (z.B. vernünftige Bissanzeiger), die ihr Geld wert sind und deutlich besser als billige Produkte sind, aber das trifft eher auf die wenigsten Produkte zu. Viele Karpfenangler sind tackle-wahnsinnig und Opfer der Werbung...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Schöne Seite mit dicken Schuppis. Auf 15-20 Kilo DURSCHNITTSGEWICHT komme ich allerdings nicht. 
Ich würde nur den Spruch von der Startseite löschen und bei den Boilierezepten auf da Copyright achten.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

ja ok 20 kg war vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel=) Aber wir haben echt über 15 fische mit 20 kg gefangen!
Und das ist wieder das beste beispiel. Ich fische keine gute ausrüstung und fange trotzdem meine fische=)
Aber sportex gefällt mir echt gut bist jetzt


----------



## 911 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja gerne mal meine hompage besuchen, da seht ihr die fische
> 
> http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/
> 
> Die sportex gefällt mir sehr gut und ich lese hier auch nur gutes=)



ich kann dir nur sagen, dass sportex ruten nicht schlecht sind, aber leider zahlt man dabei auch eine nicht unbeträchtliche summe für den namen... das ist aber bei allen namhaften rutenherstellern der fall (shimano, greys, sportex, century....). Auch wenn es manchen hier nicht gefällt, aber Sänger/Anaconda ist eine der wenigen Firmen, bei denen das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis im Rutensegment noch stimmt. Da bekommst du für 130 Euro auch was ordentliches.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Nö, der TE.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3483415&postcount=13
"Eine neue Rute bis 130 Euro wird nicht viel besser sein, als deine  Warrior. Gebraucht bekommt man da schon mit etwas Glück Ruten für  Fortgeschrittene, wenn nicht sogar für Profis!"
Also: Welche Merkmale hat eine Karpfenrute für "Fortgeschrittene" und "Profis"?


----------



## heidsch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

RESPEKT an Alle denen noch immer nicht die Lust vergangen ist auf solche Threads zu antworten ! #6

Ich halt mich raus ...



MfG heidsch


----------



## Gigi23 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Hallo zusammen,

tu dir ein gefallen und zwar: spar dir ein paar Kröten zusammen und schau dir dann die SPORTEX FBC Carp an, dann hast du eine schöne Karpfen-Rute die spaß macht und ordentlich was kann und sehr gut verarbeitet ist. Es lohnt sich jeden cent dafür auszugeben. Mehr kann man nicht zu sagen. Lieber einmal richtig Qualität kaufen als irgendwann den keller voller sammel sorium mit irgendetwas zu haben.

Gruss Giuseppe


----------



## punkarpfen (15. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3483415&postcount=13
> "Eine neue Rute bis 130 Euro wird nicht viel besser sein, als deine  Warrior. Gebraucht bekommt man da schon mit etwas Glück Ruten für  Fortgeschrittene, wenn nicht sogar für Profis!"
> Also: Welche Merkmale hat eine Karpfenrute für "Fortgeschrittene" und "Profis"?


Das war eine Anspielung auf das Eröffnungsposting. Alles weitere per PN.

Die Specimen II und die FBC sind schöne Ruten. Beide Modelle liegen aber ausserhalb des Preisrahmens.


----------



## Kaiser97 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Wie wäre eine Daiwa Emblem Carp? kostet ungefer 170 und sol eine echt gute Rute sein


----------



## majorfrankburns (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Hallo Ich hab diesen Fred mal ausgegraben bevor ich einen neuen aufmache..

Und zwar folgendes: Es geht um die beiden Ruten
Daiwa Black Window und Dam Mad D-Fender

beide in gleicher länge und lbs nur die Daiwa hat 6 und die Dam hat sieben Ringe#t

Gibts da einen unterschied  oder ist das Bauartbediengt??

Ober völlig egal??


MFG Sven


----------



## Maetti (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

geile ruten sind entweder die fox stalker oder die horizon oder die alte force master von shimano oder die razor sind alle unkaputtbar !! hab schon sehr viele ruten gefischt aber das sind die besten und von grey bricht fast jede !! man hat zwar 25 jahre garantie aber die meisten brechen !! besten marken sind FOX und JRC !!


----------



## Maetti (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



majorfrankburns schrieb:


> Hallo Ich hab diesen Fred mal ausgegraben bevor ich einen neuen aufmache..
> 
> Und zwar folgendes: Es geht um die beiden Ruten
> Daiwa Black Window und Dam Mad D-Fender
> ...







Desto mehr ringe deso besser wird die aktion auf den ganzen blank übertragen aber im grundegenommen wurscht ! aber beide ruten sind nicht so der burner brechen auch schnell !! aber von der aktion her d-fender hammer !!


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Welche Ruten brechen denn bei dir durch (Daiwa, DAM, Greys...)?


----------



## Brucky86 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Maetti schrieb:


> geile ruten sind entweder die fox stalker oder die horizon oder die alte force master von shimano oder die razor sind alle unkaputtbar !! hab schon sehr viele ruten gefischt aber das sind die besten und von grey bricht fast jede !! man hat zwar 25 jahre garantie aber die meisten brechen !! besten marken sind FOX und JRC !!




is ja mal ganz was neues...

liegts vielleicht an der falschen Handhabung?!

gruß


----------



## 48pfünder (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Also ich fische schon seit über 10 Jahren die Balzer Magna S Pro Carp, mehr als zufrieden damit. Es lohnt sich mal nach Balzer ausschau zu halten


----------



## pfefferladen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



Maetti schrieb:


> geile ruten sind entweder die fox stalker oder die horizon oder die alte force master von shimano oder die razor sind alle unkaputtbar !! hab schon sehr viele ruten gefischt aber das sind die besten und von grey bricht fast jede !! man hat zwar 25 jahre garantie aber die meisten brechen !! besten marken sind FOX und JRC !!




Das ne Greys bricht hab ich noch nie gesehen und gehört.
Ich selber fische die Prodigy Serie...SX,Prodigy Barbel,Prodigy Specimen...alles ohne Probleme.
Würde mich mal interesieren was du da für Probleme mit hast.


----------



## majorfrankburns (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Hallo

Also das Ruten brechen hab ich noch nicht gehört ausser vielleicht gewalt von aussen oder 2,75lbs mit 200g Blei +pva Beutel dran und selbst das überleben die einmal.

Ich hab 2 dam Ruten aus der Onliner Serie jetzt 2Jahre und da is nix passiert und auf die eine bin ich schon 2mal draufgetreten#q


MFG Sven


----------



## sauerseb (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Dieses Thema kann man unendlich oft durchkauen. Bei allen Ruten isses doch das Wichtigste, dass diese für die eigenen Ansprüche genügen. Hier jetzt Onliner mit Prodigy Serien zu vergleichen macht die Sache nicht besser. Meine eigenen Gedankengänge sind folgende:

Wenn ich an meinem eigenen Weiher fische mit einer Fläche von ca 1 ha, dann werf ich maximal 50m weit. Mitm Boot auslegen fällt natürlich flach. Wenn ich dann an nen größeren Vereinsweiher gehe und die Wurfweiten sich auf max. 100 Meter erhöhen, ist das was ganz Anderes. Wenn man dann noch an nen großen See bzw. Kiesgrube geht mit 20ha und mehr, dann sind die Wurfweiten schon so groß, dass man wirklich gutes Gerät benötigt, um dann noch relativ punktgenau an seinen Futterplatz zu kommen. Von großen  Seen mal ganz zu schweigen, wo auch 300m Entfernung durchaus üblich sind (wird nur kaum mehr geworfen). Die größeren Fließgewässer benötigen allgemein besseres Gerät, weil da zur Strömung auch fast immer mit Hindernissen im Drill zu rechnen ist.

Dann kommt der Faktor Drill ins Spiel. Wenn ich als Allrounder Drills von Karpfen bis 20 oder 25 Pfund als Maximalgewicht habe, dann reichen günstige Ruten absolut aus. Wenn ich jedoch an Gewässern angle, die auch höhere Gewichte im Bestand haben, dann lauf ich eben Gefahr, dass die Rute mir im Drill nicht das Handling zeigt, was ich gegen so einen Dicken brauche, grade wenn dann auf weite Entfernung gefischt wird und/oder mit Hindernissen zu rechnen ist.

Daher denk ich, dass man wiefolgt schon tendenziell sagen kann:

- Gute günstige Ruten für kleines-mittleres Gewässer mit gutem Bestand bis 25 Pfund (zB Trend Majesti oder von mir aus auch Onliner15€ Ruten).

- Mittlere Gewässer mit gutem Bestand auch an 25+ Pfund brauchen dann schon Ruten mit gutem Handling und sehr guter Verarbeitung. MAD-Ruten und auch Shimano zB sind hier mMn eine gute Wahl

- Hohe Wurfweiten und/oder hohe Fanggewichte sollten nur mit wirklich gutem Gerät angegangen werden. Greys, Sportex und Co. haben sich denk ich da einen wirklich guten Namen gemacht. Bei Fox gibts doch einige bedenkliche Erfahrungswerte hier im Forum. Fox ist allg. nach meinem Wissensstand eine überbewertete Marke, nicht nur im Rutenbau.


Ergänzend ist noch zu sagen, dass die Qualität der Rollen wesentlich sensibler zu betrachten ist, als die der Ruten. Die Rute muß arbeiten, was nahezu alle machen, wenn man nicht selbst für die individuellen Bedürfnisse falsch einkauft. Brüche kommen sehr selten vor und wenn dann nur durch falsche Handhabung wie zu hohes Wurfgewichte etc. Rollen jedoch müssen viel differnzierter und genauer arbeiten und haben dadurch auch mehr Verschleiß (meiner Erfahrung nach). Die richtige Rolle ist an jeder Karpfenrute sehr wichtig, daher lieber paar Euro mehr für die Rolle ausgeben, als für den Namen einer Rute.


----------



## Sven 20 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Denke auch das du für 130 euro keine wesentlich besseren Ruten bekommst als du jetzt hast ! oder haben sich deine Gewässer geändert,das du neue Ruten mit anderen Wurfgewicht benötigst ?


----------



## Schneidi (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*



sauerseb schrieb:


> Dieses Thema kann man unendlich oft durchkauen. Bei allen Ruten isses doch das Wichtigste, dass diese für die eigenen Ansprüche genügen. Hier jetzt Onliner mit Prodigy Serien zu vergleichen macht die Sache nicht besser. Meine eigenen Gedankengänge sind folgende:
> 
> Wenn ich an meinem eigenen Weiher fische mit einer Fläche von ca 1 ha, dann werf ich maximal 50m weit. Mitm Boot auslegen fällt natürlich flach. Wenn ich dann an nen größeren Vereinsweiher gehe und die Wurfweiten sich auf max. 100 Meter erhöhen, ist das was ganz Anderes. Wenn man dann noch an nen großen See bzw. Kiesgrube geht mit 20ha und mehr, dann sind die Wurfweiten schon so groß, dass man wirklich gutes Gerät benötigt, um dann noch relativ punktgenau an seinen Futterplatz zu kommen. Von großen  Seen mal ganz zu schweigen, wo auch 300m Entfernung durchaus üblich sind (wird nur kaum mehr geworfen). Die größeren Fließgewässer benötigen allgemein besseres Gerät, weil da zur Strömung auch fast immer mit Hindernissen im Drill zu rechnen ist.
> 
> ...




recht hat er. dem ist einfach nix hinzuzufüge


----------



## romaneanu2000 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

jop seh ich auch so!


----------



## antares1 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Hi ,
Ich denke schon das du die Unterschiede merkst ob du eine Rute für 64.95 € fischt oder eine Rute für 150€-200€
Man kauft sich ja nicht so oft neue Ruten , ich habe mir letztes jahr die Greys progigy GT5 gekauft bei 3 Stck. habe ich pro Stck. noch 165 € bezahlt denke das ist ein Top Preis für Top Ruten.
Ich bin super zufrieden einfach klasse Ruten...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Carras (2. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Moin Jungs,

der Thread wurde am 01.01.2012, das letzte mal diskutiert.

So Long


----------



## Daniel667 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Moin,
mich würde bei einer Rute das Rückgrat interessieren.
Ich habe mir die Sänger Pro-T Black Carp 3-teilige Steckrute 3,25 lbs geholt und bei einem 70g Blei und großen PVA hängt sich recht gut durch. Selbst ohne PVA und 90g kommt sie mir nicht so hart vor.

Über die Quantum Warchild Tele Carp mit 2,75 lbs habe ich selbiges gehört. Vorderer Bereich eher weich, ab der Mitte hart.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche rute mit 2,75lbs / 3,00lbs schon eher zu den härteren Aktionen gehört? Preisklasse wenn möglich bis 100€.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrute ist denn wirklich gut?*

Jedenfalls keine Tele- und oder 3-teiligen Ruten, offensichtlich handelt es sich um Glasfaser -oder sogenannte Composite-Ruten mit einem hohen Glasfaseranteil.
So richtig harte Ruten wird es in diesem Preissegment um 100 € kaum geben, aber es gibt schon recht ordentliche,
z.B. Fox Warrior oder von NASH
Ich selbst bin kein Fan von den Weitwurfprügeln, ich fische die DIAFLASH 2,75 12 ft. und das bereits seit mehr als 10 Jahren, fürs Long Range-Fischen habe ich 13 ft. Ruten 
3 1/4 lbs. DANAU BIONIC
Beide Rutenserien gibt es nicht mehr, die Zeiten haben sich dahingehend geändert, dass fast nur noch superharte Ruten gibt, im unteren Preisbereich muss man dann schon suchen, hast Du in Deiner Nähe einen Laden mit Karpfenruten , dann hin anfassen, probewedeln und entscheiden, dies kann Dir das Internet nicht abnehmen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

